
Axel Springer wins partial victory in German ad blocking case - kadabra9
http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/25/axel-springer-wins-partial-victory-in-ad-blocking-case/
======
stephenr
I still don't understand how there is a market for adblockers that accept
money from advertisers to be whitelisted.

